# Ahh Real Monsters! (Uintas 7-8)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes named after a Nickalodeon TV show as a kid "Ahh Real Monsters" Here is a pic of the characters. You decide what charaters Aquaman, EvilTyeDye, and I are.....









Trial Lake - Started at Trial by 9am and within 20 mins I landed 1 Artic Grayling, 1 Tiger Trout, and 1 Brook trout. Aquaman nailed a beauty tiger for Trial and EvilTyeDye got 2 rainbows. Evil and I were using flies, Aquaman was the master baiter. The last lake he truly did live up to that title! :lol:

The Adventure begins








My Artic Grayling. Finally one from Trial Lake!








Aquaman and his great Tiger Trout for Trial Lake.









With that we thought lets hit the lake I visited last time.....

Lake Marion - So we tried our hand and Evil had a few hits and misses by tigers and 1 rainbow trout. Aquaman and I got a few follows. After 30mins it was decided to return to the car at Trial and go elsewhere. Flies were the winners again!

Reflections is all we could catch.








Amazing how fast the weather can change in the Uintas. Luckily we were spared the rain.









After a bit of a drive we arrived at the next parking lot/trailhead.

$#%# lake - Yep this is a "not to be named" lake that aint on page 59 of the proclimation! We arrived late in the afternoon. Sure enough Evil and I tried the flies for hours on end till we saw the fish Aquaman was yanking out. HUGE FAT BROOKIES!!! There were great tiger trout in the mix as well. The largest brook trout was 18.5 inches. :shock: These were true hogs of the Uintas. The tigers were all around 17 inches. After seeing Aquaman nail 8 pigs Evil and I switched to the baiting. Yep worm on the bottom. In fact I tried wading and using a spin rod shoved down my waders as well as a fly rod in my other hand at the same time. Blastphamy? Probably! Well I eventually switched to just the spin rod worm deal and nailed 2 tigers of my own....but nothing like Aquamans beasts. The bite shut down and Aquaman was pleased so we headed back to the car. On the drive back home I couldn't help but re-visit Trial Lake. After all the dam is road side! Not much walking for us. Bait won this round!!!
Aquaman gets the glory of war. Here is his tiger...








Here is brook trout #1








Here is Brook Trout #2








Yep here is my tiger "cub" trout for that place.









Trial Lake - Fished for an hour. Caught a few redshiners on the fly. Evil caught 1 tiger and 2 rainbows. I caught 4 rainbows and 1 tiger trout. All were on the flies. Aquaman took a nap after the tug of war battles he had with the Uinta beasts. No more fishy's for him.

Evil and I were using prince nymphs and nymphicator tungs. We also used adams and mosquitos as dries.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Those are quality fish.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Stuck some pigs! Nice!

What hair gel do you use, and how much do you have to use daily? LOL just curious, cause it's got to be like glue to hold up that long hair.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

drsx said:


> Stuck some pigs! Nice!
> 
> What hair gel do you use, and how much do you have to use daily? LOL just curious, cause it's got to be like glue to hold up that long hair.


Ok so I use Beyond the Zone hair glue defy gravity. I use a less than a quarter of a tube. I use a blow dryer hot then cold for a total of 30 mins. It helps to stand in air conditioning in the car or house tohelp it set. In the winter I just roll down the window or step outside for a bit.

The hair glue will last 5 days or so but I work so I have to wash it out frequently. If I have 2 days off in a row I spike my hair.

You can find it at Sally's Beauty. It is like $6 a bottle.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Fishies, Beautiful pics


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the nice looking fish!


----------

